# I need answers



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

Hi. I've never posted here before. I'm in a bit of a pickle...I think?? I had unprotected sex last week during absolute prime time ovulation. He pulled out but then an hour later we dtd again.

I am now having a very full achy crampy feeling in my uterus and the taste of a penny in my mouth. Today I rolled over and the sheet rubbed against my nipple and I almost jumped out of bed it was so sensitive.

I have 3 children and have had all these symptoms before but not this soon after and not with the withdrawal method.

Has anyone here gotten pregnant from "pulling out" What are the percentages? How soon can a blood test tell me if I'm pregant or not?

Help ASAP!


----------



## mommybytheWord (Mar 1, 2005)

I was just looking around here for some answers to my Q's and I just had to LAUGH!!!!!







Our 1st DS was concieved at my young age of 18 seven years ago in the back of my DH's 1969 AMC Javelin!! We did the Pull Out Method. And YES you can get prego!!! 40 weeks after that day I gave birth to our first child. We call him POM for short!


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

I'm not laughing.







I took a test this morning which is premature being Im not to start af until thursday or friday. I have every single symptom known to man. i am exhausted. Napping for 2 hours a day then going back to bed @ 8. Dizzy. Nausea. FIRE NIPPLES. OMG fire nipples. Heavy crampy feeling in the uterus.

The test was negative but then again it is too early to test. Patience is a virtue I dont have.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

If you are going to start AF Thursday or Friday, you'd be pretty early at this point to get a + blood test. You're about 9-10 DPO, right? That is kind of right on the verge of getting an accurate answer, and in a couple of days, an hpt will be just as accurate. I'm sorry that this is a hard time for you.







I hope everything works out for you. I had a scare a few months ago and I was terrified. I know the feeling.


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

Hugs, mama.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Let us know when you find out!


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laralou* 
Let us know when you find out!


i dont know. I had a neg blood test on tuesday then spotting on wed. Nothing Thursday. 1 hr of spotting on Friday and nothing today.


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

My dh and I rely on the pull out method. It has worked for two years so far. Today he didn't pull out completely in time. And then he laughed. Thought it was hilarious how panicked I was and HE is the one who isn't ready for more kids for the next couple years (me either but much less opposed to the idea than he is). I doubt I'm pg though as my af has been crazy for the past few months, so crazy that I don't even keep track of when its due anymore.

Anyway, my point is that we've pulled out for two years with no pregnancy yet. If he pulls out in time, I don't think that its an issue. Of course, if he is very fertile you could get pregnant from the pre-ejac. But most people I've heard of getting pregnant with this method got pregnant the month the got "sloppy" and didn't pull out in time. A couple months ago I was absolutely convinced that I was pregnant, had all the signs EXCEPT tender nipples and even those were a little sore, then got af almost 3 weeks late. Neg tests the whole time. My recommendation is to hit up a dollar store, that was my saving grace. I took so many tests but it wasn't too bad because I bought (almost) all of them from the dollar store so ended up spending about what I'd have spent on a "normal" test (minus the amount of the one normal test I bought). Keep updating and I hope you get the results you want.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I got pregnant using withdrawl it was either that or dh's sperm are made of steel and can live forever (we had sex during my period)

I hope you get the answer you're looking for.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coitus_interruptus
"It has been suggested that the pre-ejaculate ("Cowper's fluid"), fluid emitted by the penis prior to ejaculation, contains spermatozoa (sperm cells), and is easily drawn into the vagina by capillary action. However, several small studies[8][9] have failed to find any viable sperm in the fluid. While no large conclusive studies have been done, *it is now believed the primary cause of method (correct-use) failure is the pre-ejaculate fluid picking up sperm from a previous ejaculation.[*10] *For this reason, it is recommended that users of withdrawal have the male partner urinate between ejaculations, to clear the urethra of sperm, and wash any ejaculate from objects that might come near the woman's vulva (e.g. hands and his penis).[11]"*

There are other links that support this theory.

Did he urinate after he ejaculated? From what I read (various sources), chance of pregnancy is higher if the male ejaculated, then have intercourse w/o urinating to wash out the sperm first.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto3boys* 
i dont know. I had a neg blood test on tuesday then spotting on wed. Nothing Thursday. 1 hr of spotting on Friday and nothing today.

What's the word? Did you get







or a







?


----------

